# Bark collar training



## greg bell

I have never used one personally, but have been around lots of folks that have..you did get a good brand so it should work well..
I think the tri tronics is adjustable.. so you will need to experiment to find the right level... the ones I have seen, have been 100% effective.. and should shut her up immediately.. the trick is..dont take if off as soon as she becomes quiet.. I would probably leave it on for a couple weeks beyond.. in other words, you are not just trying to get her to not bark because of the correction, you actually want to alter the behavior.. 
I dont know about bark collars, but with ecollars, the most common mistake (especially with a long haired dog like a golden) is putting it on too loosely.. you need it snug.. 
from the examples I have seen, you should have almost immediate results..


----------



## greg bell

how is it going? curious minds want to know


----------



## Ozzie's Mama

Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Brandy's Mom

Sorry for the delay in responding -- been out of town. 

Had a problem with the bark collar -- Brandy caught on too quickly. The first time it zapped her, she learned not to bark when she had it on. 

The minute I took it off, she resumed barking. 

So much for training her "quiet" at the same time it zaps her! 

Now what? Any bright ideas?


----------



## Lucky's mom

I don't have any ideas...but I'm curious why she barks.


----------



## greg bell

you didnt read my post!!!!.. dont take it off..you have to break down the behavior.. leave it on for a couple weeks..


----------



## Brandy's Mom

Noticed this morning that she has hot spots all over her neck. I don't know if they had started to form before I boarded her, or if they are a separate issue. But the collar is staying off until they heal. 

Greg, I read that the collar should not be kept on more than 6-10 hours at a time or hot spots can develop. That's what I did for 3-4 days straight. So you're saying it wasn't long enough? 

Lucky's Mom: Brandy is a habitual barker. She'll bark at anything she sees out the window, at the other dogs to initiate play, at us to get our attention, and even by herself in an empty room when she's bored.


----------



## greg bell

I would imagine that is due to the electrodes. not the collar itself. just move it around so the contacts are at a different spot day to day.. 
I have personally never had a bark collar, but have seen them used very successfully. However, the dogs I have seen them used with had very specific times when they barked so the collar was put on during these times.. one that barks inside and out at everything would be tougher.


----------



## PeggyK

Greg is absolutely right-just keep moving the collar around the neck. We have collars for Coach and Oakley and they are wonderful. My daughter got one first and was so impressed with the results that we bought ours. And, my first Golden got a hotspot from the invisible fence collar, so now I'm very careful about moving it around their necks. Trust me, when used properly, they are amazing training tools.


----------



## Brandy's Mom

Greg, my intention was to teach the word "quiet" simultaneously with the shock of the collar. If she never barks with it on, how do I wean her back off of it? 

Sorry if I'm a little thick on this one. We used the citronella collar for weeks. She did the same thing: when it was on, she never barked. Took it off, and the noise resumed. She simply got used to not barking when the weight of the collar was around her neck. In fact, she'd bark then look around to see where I was because she knew I'd reach to put the collar on her. Smart dog. 

We don't want to make her wear two collars for the rest of her life. 

Thanks!


----------



## katieanddusty

If she never barks when the citronella collar is on, why do you feel the need to use the electronic collar?


----------



## Brandy's Mom

katieanddusty said:


> If she never barks when the citronella collar is on, why do you feel the need to use the electronic collar?


Because she's only 20 months old. I don't want to go through life with her wearing two collars all the time. I'd like to get her trained to quiet on command.


----------



## Goldndust

BrandysMom, I don't know as bark collars allow for teaching "Quiet". This would be more on the line of a electric training collar used for Obediance, or other distance type training or behavioral problems such as barking. Not to be used on any forms of aggressive behaviors though. I'm not really sure though why if the citronella collar worked, your also using the bark collar because there both on the same principal. 

The bark collars stop all barking inside and out, no training required since they activate quickly. I'm not fond of bark collars, but realize sometimes there is no other option when all else fails. I myself though have never used a bark collar. This though is why i'm not fond of them, they don't really teach the dog anything as well as a few other things are removed when there on them such as warning barks inside and such, or outside. But I do understand what a non stop barker can be, in many cases it's the only means of the dog keeping its home.

She didn't get used to the weight of the collar, she's collarwise. They know! They need to be cc'ed first to avoid that.


----------



## Brandy's Mom

It had been suggested (on another forum) that I could simultaneously use the "quiet" command with the bark collar, and thus wean her from the collar. 

And I have been at the point where something drastic needed to be done. I work from home and am on the phone frequently with my office and clients. Her barking is definitely a problem.


----------

